# "Break In" Ammo



## BRAD (Dec 7, 2009)

Picked up a new Sigma .40 (my first handgun) Sunday and am trying to find some ammo for practice. Seems like all I can find local is American Eagle 165 FMJ. Any problem using this for practice? Other recommendations?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That will work fine.

Any factory load should do the trick. I wouldn't use +P+ for range use though.


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

Your Federal ammo will do just fine. Also, Walmart carries Blazer Brass 180 grain FMJ for about $12.50/50 when you can find it. It shoots very well in my Smith M4006. They also carry a 100 pack of Winchester whitebox .40 FMJ for around $29 that shoots very well in all my .40's, and is quite accurate.... and if my rusty memory banks serve me right, I think they're 165 grain bullets. 

Have a good time with your new pistol.

JP


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Have you shot your new gun yet?

I have the same gun and really like it.


----------



## BRAD (Dec 7, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> Have you shot your new gun yet?


Not yet. Trying to find ammo but planning to shoot it on Saturday. Been dry firing it in my living room at night to get used to the trigger.


----------

